# Favorite Haunt/Halloween Photo?



## Red

Hey everyone! I've been kind of a ghost on here lately, but I'm pretty much back in full-throtle now  So, to get the severed head rolling, I decided to make a thread dedicated to your favorite halloween-related photo you have taken of your haunt, decorations, family, pets, ect! Also, if you have any photos that are spooky or paranormal, feel free to post those also! 

Here's mine: 










Hope to see lots of pictures on this thread soon


----------



## Blumpkin




----------



## 22606

Great idea, thehorrorfinatic


----------



## doto

I haven't been very good at taking photos over the years. This is one of my favorite stones. I am also biased because it was my first home-made prop.


----------



## obsessedjack

This is probably my favorite.


----------



## Kymmm

Nice pictures everyone!! I love seeing how we all express ourselves differently!! Here is my favorite picture from last year..


----------



## BlueFrog

"A Mother's Love Never Dies":


----------



## Red

obsessedjack said:


> This is probably my favorite.


I really love this witch shilouette Obsessedjack! I'll have to hunt one down!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

I wish I had taken more photos last year... and I wish I hadn't re-sized this one so small... but here's my favourite shot.










This year I'm going to take a crapload of photos with my new tripod and our shiny new headstones.


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## bl00d

My son's 1st Birthday yes he was born on Halloween!


----------



## Terra

Whoo hoo... fun thread. This was from last year:


----------



## kallie

Lil Ghouliette said:


> I wish I had taken more photos last year... and I wish I hadn't re-sized this one so small... but here's my favourite shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year I'm going to take a crapload of photos with my new tripod and our shiny new headstones.


 That is sooo creepy! I love it


----------



## kallie

bl00d said:


> My son's 1st Birthday yes he was born on Halloween!


Oh my!!! that is sooo scary. If I were that baby I'd be crying


----------



## killa283

Here are my two from last year


----------



## Scatterbrains

Great pic Kymmmm...it has me thinking I need to rebuild my funeral carriage


----------



## Scatterbrains

The fog of war


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Kymmm said:


> Nice pictures everyone!! I love seeing how we all express ourselves differently!! Here is my favorite picture from last year..


Exquisite framing and lighting on that photo.


----------



## obsessedjack

thehorrorfinatic said:


> I really love this witch shilouette! Did you buy it? If so, I need to hunt one down; I have an octagonal window in the front of my house, and she would be perfect for it.


Yes I bought it at spirit. It was on sale for 5 dollars so I had to grab it.


----------



## 22606

Kymmm said:


>


Looks like it could be an art print, Kymmm

All of the photos are really nice. Keep 'em coming, people


----------



## trentsketch




----------



## ter_ran

*This is probably my fav of last years haunt! Most local kids & teens were too scared to go in! Was very funny and an annual classic moment at my Haunted House!  








*


----------



## Red

ter_ran said:


> *This is probably my fav of last years haunt! Most local kids & teens were too scared to go in! Was very funny and an annual classic moment at my Haunted House!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY ... This looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Presently my wallpaper on the laptop:


----------



## Trex

This is my favourite picture taken last Halloween by our 10 year old daughter!!!


----------



## osenator

*mine*

View attachment 16897

Me in 2007

View attachment 16898

My cat Marko with a new friend

View attachment 16899

My best pic of 2010


----------



## Deadna

I've always liked this one from 2003...sorry it's not clearer,it was taken on a 600 pixel camcorder


----------



## Tumblindice

Here are a few more from this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

here are some shots from last years western theme


----------



## chop shop




----------



## blackfog

Bride comming down the steps for my party last year











I love the trees against the sky


----------



## Marie Roget

Such great pics- really enjoy getting a look at everyone's All Hallows style!!

Here are 3 of our old faves:
2002- my zombie daughter rockin' the front yard treats table:
View attachment 16902


2008- haunt crew relaxing at our post-haunt buffet (btw that's me as an evil clown chillin' on the sofa sans my wig/hand props):

View attachment 16903


2006- my daughter again, this time as Devil Dolly (scared the TOTs by clomping down the driveway to them asking, 
"Can you come fix my doggy? I don't know how he got all broken"). Dolly looked _really_ creepy in the blacklight later.


----------



## 22606

Loving this thread. Great pics, everyone


----------



## Tumblindice

chop shop said:


>


I want one!!!!!


----------



## Brimstonewitch

This is part of our garage scene. I had a hard time choosing a single picture but I suppose this would be it.

View attachment 16909


----------



## Red

Brimstonewitch said:


> This is part of our garage scene. I had a hard time choosing a single picture but I suppose this would be it.
> 
> View attachment 16909


This looks really cool; I love the lighting! *Also, if you wanted to, you could post more than one photo*. I never set any real rules for how many, I just figured most people would have one favorite, rather than a few. But, post as many favored pictures as you like! The more the merrier.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

** My "Reminder" photo from 2010 - just in case I think I can wait to start decorating late this year.... In fact, now that I am looking at this pic - I better start lugging things up from the basement NOW!! *


----------



## Shockwave199

Some of mine-
































































Sorry, but I got to browsing and couldn't help myself!

Dan


----------



## zero

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Red

Shockwave199 said:


> Some of mine-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I got to browsing and couldn't help myself!
> 
> Dan


The lighting in your display is very impressive! Looks great


----------



## Biggie

We never get pictures of our setup or of the big night, people are always taking photos but we never get them back. The only photos I have are of props and random halloween shenanigans. I'm getting a D3000 for my Bday so hopefully I will do some night before shots this year.




My favorite is of victor my MM reaper I made awhile back, he is my all time favorite prop as he is so lifelike. Everyone gets uneasy around it even in broad daylight during the summer, he is just eerie. So when I brought him over to my buddies house last October, we thought he needed to meet the parents. lol


----------



## kittyvibe

Lil Ghouliette said:


> I wish I had taken more photos last year... and I wish I hadn't re-sized this one so small... but here's my favourite shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year I'm going to take a crapload of photos with my new tripod and our shiny new headstones.


I really love this. I got a few of these but no where near as many as you. They were sold out at full price and I only got 1 box at the time. Not many boxes came in too. I did come across a garage sale with these but the seller wanted full price for them and they were banged up/used. 

I still keep my eyes open for them, I do love the effect 

I saved a majority of everyones pics for phone wallpapers and ideas images. Everyones is just incredible. 

Shockwave199 , I love your lighting and your setups are impressive. Did you make the "Spells Book"? If so how? I love it!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Great pics everyone ! I love it all! Here are afew of my favorites


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Love this one - great lighting: 










Looks like the Skelly TOT is trying to steal a pumpkin! 

O.k., one of my favorites:









Threw many of my favorite things up in our front window with some lights. It's the simple thrills that count


----------



## talkingcatblues

Two I liked - 

JOL photo from last year










Bystanders at the parade (2009)


----------



## hallorenescene

here's a shot of a scene from my hansel and gretal year








here's a shot from my mistresses of darkness year


----------



## Marie Roget

talkingcatblues said:


> Two I liked -
> 
> JOL photo from last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bystanders at the parade (2009)


Great lighting on that Jacko & absolutely _*love*_ the sepia tone of the 2nd one. Plus the little TOT looks to be having so much fun!


----------



## Marie Roget

hallorenescene said:


> here's a shot of a scene from my hansel and gretal year


Another wonderful shot- I'm really liking the use of light & dark in this pic!


----------



## talkingcatblues

Marie Roget said:


> Great lighting on that Jacko & absolutely _*love*_ the sepia tone of the 2nd one. Plus the little TOT looks to be having so much fun!


Thanks. It was windy that year, and she was obviously loving the way her costume was blowing in the wind - very much a spirit of the air.


----------



## talkingcatblues

Hey, Lil' Ghouliette/Kittyvibe - where are those arm bones from? I've seen some something like that but not quite, I think.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks marie, that was a fun year
i'm loving this thread. wow to all the wonderful pictures, props, lighting. it's all of it wonderful


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> here's a shot from my mistresses of darkness year


"You may now kiss the bride." "Ummmm, yeah, about that..."

Once again, lovely (in a dark way) pics, everyone


----------



## Guest

Everyones pictures are so great to view! I am really getting into a Halloween mood on this thread. 

I love these shots they scream Halloween to me. I called this portion of my haunt "The Soul Patch"


----------



## hallorenescene

Garthgoyle said:


> "You may now kiss the bride." "Ummmm, yeah, about that..."
> 
> Once again, lovely (in a dark way) pics, everyone


looks like the groom lost his head over the lovely bride. makes for a lovely boquet, you think?
thanks for the comment.


----------



## moonbaby345

doto said:


> I haven't been very good at taking photos over the years. This is one of my favorite stones. I am also biased because it was my first home-made prop.


That looks great!I would have never thought it was home made.Wish someone could make me something like that!


----------



## Kymmm

So many wonderful pictures!!! And great set up ideas too! Keep posting!!!


----------



## creepyhomemaker

This is probably my favorite right now. It's my daughter in the mausoleum.


----------



## Guest

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> Great pics everyone ! I love it all! Here are afew of my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really hits home for me. I love the lighting and it screams Disney Halloween Treat.


----------



## kittyvibe

talkingcatblues said:


> Hey, Lil' Ghouliette/Kittyvibe - where are those arm bones from? I've seen some something like that but not quite, I think.


I saw them at walgreens. I think I maaaaay have also seen them at Lowes but am not 100%. Im wondering if I can make my own with dollar store bones. I wonder if they will have plastic bones and hands this year.Then I think I would thread in a white xmas light strand somehow. 

I love the pics of everyones haunt. Mr Gris' pumpkin galore is envious and creepys daughter pic looks professional. Im saving everyones pics for inspiration


----------



## Tumblindice

These those talking busts that Sam's club sold last year, they were the hit of the night.


----------



## Deslock

Zombie Des in front of my house :










After seeing that piccy in the light of the flash, I decided that I need more brown and black paint to make it more dirty and realistic. It looks totally *awesome* at night, in the dark; but with full flash you don't see all the heavy bloodstains and so on. I have other piccys of my haunt, but they just don't look right. I may have to break down and hire a professional photographer to film it properly.

Like the "How the heck do I take good pictures of my haunt" thread I've seen here before. I guess I just need to play around with my camera more and experiment.
Any haunted house looks lame in a picture with all the bright lights on.

It's the darkness and lighting that makes it cool. And it doesn't help that my house is located on one of the busiest streets in town, right under a bright street light (That I have secretly thought of shooting out Oct.31st. with a BB gun.  )

Ya gotta have that _true_ creepy:










But overall, my fave photo has to be this, and is totally non Halloween. I was at a Con in Gatlinburg, and this sweet 'lil guy would not leave until he gave me a hug, and cried and cried when his momma took him away from us. He had total love for the Empire. A true Bawwww...moment. His momma was fussin' at him, "C'mon, we gotta go..." and he looked up at me with wet eyes, and held up his 'lil arms to me, and I just had to. 










Totally broke my heart...  Even my wife teared up.... (she was the one that took that piccy.) These are the few moments that make life worthwhile. And _why_ we do this. Halloween is no different.

The life of a Stormtrooper... to protect, and serve.....


----------



## Tumblindice

Wonderful story Deslock, you are right thats why we do it!


----------



## Wolfenhowie1

*From my haunted yard 2 years ago*

2 years ago from my haunted yard


----------



## Marie Roget

That is such a heartwarming story & pic, Deslock- the little guy went to sleep real happy that night, guaranteed!

For all the fun we grown ups have on Halloween night, it's the TOTs large & small that make worthwile all the fatigue/achy joints from climbing up & down ladders & stooping over to secure lights/props, all the last-minute rushing to get everything to work & look just so over all the years. 

When the neighbor kids start eagerly asking during late summer, "Hey, you guys are doing the graveyard again this year, right?".....well, how can anyone say no?!?!


----------



## spookyone

oh wow im drooling all over here looking at these pic! they are freaking awsome !!!!! keep em coming ..( dang wish i had neat pic to share)..


----------



## OMGDan

This is the first day i've been back on here since halloween as i'm starting to get the fever again, and this is REALLY helping me.

Makes me sad at the same time tho because i can't wait 

this is what gives me that warm feeling inside about last halloween


----------



## zombygurl

*from our haunt last year*

View attachment 16947
the butcher shop last year


----------



## Deslock

Zombygurl, I love that you took that Dr. standup that I also have, and did that scene. As a Chef, I _love_ that !!! What a unique idea, and totally creative !


----------



## deadhead68

Great Pictures everyone, here are a few of mine.

View attachment 16955


View attachment 16956


View attachment 16957


View attachment 16958


----------



## kallie

Wow, all of these pics are great!!


----------



## tinafromidaho

These pictures were all awesome, I loved the mausoleum. These really get the juices flowing to start making things.


----------



## karasel

this is one of my favorites, my friends and I went out trick or treating (only to other friends and coworkers houses lol) We were trying to locate a former coworker, we knew we were in the right neighborhood but didnt know which was his house. We thought this was it but we were wrong. It was so funny seeing the Grim Reaper knocking on peoples doors saying "I'm looking for Mike"


----------



## jdubbya

This one was taken last year.










Side view of display.


----------



## JohnnyL

Here are a few of mine that I have taken a liking to.





































Love looking at everyone's photos! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## thatguycraig

chop shop said:


>


LOVE this chop shop


----------



## thatguycraig

creepyhomemaker said:


> This is probably my favorite right now. It's my daughter in the mausoleum.


excellent!!


----------



## spinachetr

Two from last year...my first year doing a display:


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Just a piece of art guys! Well done!


----------



## thatguycraig

spinachetr said:


> Two from last year...my first year doing a display:


god damn... :O i wish i had a garden like that

im so envious of u americans


----------



## annamarykahn

more here http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/annamarykahn-albums-2010.html

amk


----------



## 22606

JohnnyL said:


>


These two are amazing. They could be sold as prints, in my opinion

This thread is great. Nice pics, all


----------



## kittyvibe

annamarykahn said:


> more here http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/annamarykahn-albums-2010.html
> 
> amk


amazing lights here! and the lovemanor ones are inspiring!


----------



## kallie

chop shop said:


>


Did you take that picture? It's very good


----------



## halloweencreature

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...dnt-resist-decorating-tank-before-i-sold.html

This is a picture of my 55 gallon fish tank. (Our fish died the week before, so of course I "had" to decorate this into my Halloween theme!!)


----------



## EvilMel

I love this thread, you guys. Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## annamarykahn

kittyvibe said:


> amazing lights here! and the lovemanor ones are inspiring!


thx kitty, glad you like it

black lights everywhere and lighted skulls on the sidewalk up to the house

amk


----------



## chop shop

kallie said:


> Did you take that picture? It's very good


Yes, I took it, thanks! I had to wait for cars to stop rounding the busy corner and ruining my shot!


----------



## Killed by Death

Wow, all the pics are great. I'm embarrassed to post.


----------



## annamarykahn

Killed by Death said:


> Wow, all the pics are great. I'm embarrassed to post.
> 
> View attachment 17013
> 
> 
> View attachment 17015
> 
> 
> View attachment 17017
> 
> 
> View attachment 17016
> 
> 
> View attachment 17014



looks great, i like it

cute kid

amk


----------



## trentsketch

creepyhomemaker, that mausoleum photo is unreal. What kind of lighting are you using in there? It's gorgeous.


----------



## Spider Rider

I love the fish tank but am sorry about your fish, halloweencreature.
Last years cemetery.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Spider Rider said:


>




Woah - that is fantastic, great work!!


----------



## creepyhomemaker

trentsketch said:


> creepyhomemaker, that mausoleum photo is unreal. What kind of lighting are you using in there? It's gorgeous.


It's just one compact flourescent blue party bulb on a light fixture pointed up toward her and the back wall. That's the only lighting. It almost looks like her shadow on the ceiling is about to spread it's arms. Now THAT would be an awesome effect.


----------



## Candee

Love everyone's pics.
Not the best pic but my fav of last year.


----------



## Guest

*Fave Halloween pic !!*

I love this one because it captured 3 spirit orbs in it ! Can you still enjoy the holiday even after death ? Or were they trying to figure out what the heck I was doing ???


----------



## Deadna

misterhalloween said:


> I love this one because it captured 3 spirit orbs in it ! Can you still enjoy the holiday even after death ? Or were they trying to figure out what the heck I was doing ???


I love this pic! One member here has a little boy who used to talk to something in his room and you could NOT get a picture of him without orbs around him. I especially love one where he is following his daddy with his play mower in broad daylight and the orbs are surrounding him!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

misterhalloween said:


> I love this one because it captured 3 spirit orbs in it ! Can you still enjoy the holiday even after death ? Or were they trying to figure out what the heck I was doing ???


I get those darn orbs all the time in my pictures. They really ruined all of my indoor Christmas party pictures which drives me nuts, there can't be that much dust floating around. I ended up with a bunch in our outdoor Halloween graveyard pictures, especially when using fog machines - all those particulates in the air I guess. I printed a bunch of them for fun and put them up with a sign at our last party that said "are our dearly departed coming to celebrate with us?" People got a big kick out of it and some were really creeped out.


----------



## hallorenescene

the halloween after a family member passed away, there were orbs only in the picture with my grandson, around my grandson. there were lots of kids running around that night, so everyone said it was just dust stirred up. but if the dust was stirred up, seems it should have been in more pictures than just the picture with my grandson.


----------



## Illy

New here - but this always make me laugh


----------



## gypsybandit

obsessedjack said:


> This is probably my favorite.


Is there lights inside the moon that have differant settings( steady,flicker,etc.)? If so I had one alot like it that I got from Big Lots years ago. It was my favorite decoration, but unfortunately someone stole it. 



Everyones pics are great and the haunts are so creative. Such an awesome job on everything.


----------



## obsessedjack

There's just one setting. That'd be nice though.lol. Sorry someone stole yours. That's terrible.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Illy said:


> New here - but this always make me laugh


Illy, that's a great pic!!!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

I like this one, my Son did a good job creeping people out last Halloween.


----------



## Shockwave199

Is that a nose or.......that IS creepy! LOLOL!

Dan


----------



## The Man

thehorrorfinatic , when I saw this thread I said I have one of those (the witch you liked)....I think? I had not seen it in a few years so I went looking and... found it. If I remember right I almost threw it away a few of years ago when I was clearing out some "Old stuff" I didn't want anymore. 

If you like it, and can give it a good home, you are more than welcome to it. The Moon is faded from a few years of use but overall it's in good shape. It measures 17 1/4" in diameter and works great.

If you want it PM me with your home addy and I'll get it in the mail to you. Here's a couple of pics...


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Shockwave199 said:


> Is that a nose or.......that IS creepy! LOLOL!
> 
> Dan


Yeah it's a foam clowns nose ...Oh I see what you mean the fake hand he's munching on,pushed the nose into a erm funny shape..lol didn't notice it before! 

might have to change the pic!


----------



## Red

Great pictures everyone  I really love that a lot of people are participating in this thread! Really puts me in the Halloween spirit just seeing all the pictures. And *The Man*, THANK YOU SO MUCH for the offer!  I just sent you a novel of a PM, with a surprise twist


----------



## Junit

hallorenescene said:


> here's a shot of a scene from my hansel and gretal year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this! It is so eerie!
> 
> Great pics everyone! Definately getting me in the mindset for Halloween!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks junit. i've bought more balls since we did that scene a couple of years ago. i grab them every time i see some at a garage sale. we plan on hanging them again this year to walk through to get to a mad monster lab. it took 2 days to hang just the ones we had.


----------



## ChrisW

Great thread and pics, everyone! Like others have said, it's really putting me in the Halloween spirit. I'll have to search through photos at home and pick out 1 or 2.


----------



## Shockwave199

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Yeah it's a foam clowns nose ...Oh I see what you mean the fake hand he's munching on,pushed the nose into a erm funny shape..lol didn't notice it before!
> 
> might have to change the pic!


If I'm the only weird enough one to notice- you may be in the clear.

 

Dan


----------



## Kymmm

The Man... what a sweet gesture!! I'm reminded every day how amazing the people are on this forum..


----------



## JenniferRene

not an actual haunt, just my place decorated at Halloween. great memories 

View attachment 17114


View attachment 17115


----------



## Tumblindice

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I like this one, my Son did a good job creeping people out last Halloween.












There is something about that nose. LOL


----------



## The Man

Kymmm said:


> The Man... what a sweet gesture!! I'm reminded every day how amazing the people are on this forum..


You're to kind. Only seems right to me, I don't use it, someone else could use it...give it to them.


----------



## blackdogrdc




----------



## msmello

I wanna play......... Here are my Top Three from last year:

My courtyard creeper dude:










My graveyard:









My daughter and her friend who helped scare the TOTs.


----------



## murtisha

It's an old picture but I love this graveyard pumpkin carving.


----------



## xtina666

JenniferRene said:


> not an actual haunt, just my place decorated at Halloween. great memories
> 
> View attachment 17114
> 
> 
> View attachment 17115




That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## The Man

Here's my fav, it's not of my haunt but of my kids. It rained all day Halloween and they thought it was going to be a wash but, a half hour before trick R treat time the sky cleared and they were able to have a nice night.


----------



## msmello

The Man ~ Cute kids, nice pic - WTH is that on your front door???


----------



## hallorenescene

ohhh, i love the picture the man. your kids are adorable, and the costume to the left is sweet. from what i can see, you have a nice haunt going in the background there. nice choice


----------



## The Man

msmello said:


> The Man ~ Cute kids, nice pic - WTH is that on your front door???



msmello, thanks on your comments about my kids. That's a scene setter of skeletons trying to get out of a metal strip dungeon door. 


hallorenescene, thanks you also for your comment on my kids, I'm a very proud papa. I'll have to post some shots of my haunt soon.


----------



## hallorenescene

the man, we would love to see them. this thread rocks. i have seen some pretty amazing scenes here.


----------



## Tumblindice

Not my fav but my first attempt at building a prop.


----------



## Si-cotik

thats cool tumblin...really cool


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah td, i really like it. nice job


----------



## GobbyGruesome

JenniferRene said:


> not an actual haunt, just my place decorated at Halloween. great memories
> 
> View attachment 17114
> 
> 
> View attachment 17115


All the photos in this thread are amazing, but these made me feel warm and cozy. Very pretty.


----------



## Tumblindice

Si-cotik said:


> thats cool tumblin...really cool





hallorenescene said:


> yeah td, i really like it. nice job


Well thanks!


----------



## creepyhomemaker

What a wonderful world it would be, if for one night, we all lived in the same neighborhood. I love all these pictures.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

creepyhomemaker said:


> what a wonderful world it would be, if for one night, we all lived in the same neighborhood. I love all these pictures.


*amen!!!! :d*


----------



## Guest

*Halloween Kitty*

Even SPAZ enjoys the holiday !!!


----------



## hallorenescene

ohhh, mister, your cat is adorable.


----------



## supernatural101

Blumpkin said:


>


Hey where did you get that huge crystal ball?


----------



## Hallowzeve

It's nothing special, but I like this one anyways because the way the lighting turned out.

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums...rojects and props/Halloween2010Preview002.jpg


----------



## rosella_au

Wow! All these pics are so good- I've got along way to go before I'm anywhere close!
Anyway, this isn't a pic of our decorated house, but is the one that I like the best-- captures our party-goers well. We didn't set the skeley in the chair, he was elsewhere and somehow made it to this chair for a drink throughout the night, and "nobody" knew how he got there


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

I found one of him without his squished nose..lol. The others of my niece, I think the out of focus makes it look kinda ghostly.


----------



## Guest

Hallowzeve said:


> It's nothing special, but I like this one anyways because the way the lighting turned out.
> 
> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums...rojects and props/Halloween2010Preview002.jpg


Sometimes less is more and in your case this is amazing!!! Great lighting, its fun but super spooky and I would love to TOT your house!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Mr. Gris said:


> Sometimes less is more and in your case this is amazing!!! Great lighting, its fun but super spooky and I would love to TOT your house!


I totally agree, I think it looks great too.


----------



## Marie Roget

Hallowzeve said:


> It's nothing special, but I like this one anyways because the way the lighting turned out.
> 
> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums...rojects and props/Halloween2010Preview002.jpg


Mmmmmm- a shadowy porch warmed by orange, glowing lights. Two well placed skellies, a smiling Jacko, a welcoming ghostly blow mold..... 

One perfect Halloween memory in the making for any & all TOTs. 
What the Eve of All Hallows is all about.

Beautiful!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

hallowzeve, i love your house. what beautiful atmosphere you have created. and i relish that blow mold. i hope to find one of those someday
rosella, i love your pic and that is a riot. something i would do. 
hsituk, your son is a cutie. he looks good without the nose. however, with the nose, it added wicked evil clown sense
marie, i love your summerization of halloween.


----------



## kingcoop80

My little condo


----------



## hallorenescene

king, very nice atmosphere, and nothing says halloween like carved pumpkins


----------



## Baldzillabill

Love this thread!! 

Indeed the Halloween spirit abounds on this thread.

Here are some of mine ....wish I had more.

This was my favorite Jack last year. I carved quite a lot of them but this one just needed to be simple and it became my fav.




































I didn't make this guy...but this was a good angle.


----------



## DEADicated

*The Dentist from Hell*

This thread is great! 
My favorite was a one year item (I couldn't store it) and years later I still have people asking about it.


----------



## annamarykahn

DEADicated,

those work so good together ... i luv it

huge shame you couldn't store it :-(

amk


----------



## DEADicated

annamarykahn
I still have the figures - it was the working dentist chair that I couldn't store. About 300-400 lbs and it took up a lot of space. I did keep the lifting mechanism without the chair and "some day" I'll use it.


----------



## hallorenescene

baldz, nice pics. i've seen them before, and they are great
dead, the chair was nice, but you got to keep the figures. you can still replicate that scene


----------



## DEADicated

Hallorenecene,
I hacked the controls on the chair and everything moved until the patient was in position and the dentist arm would move (Pneumatics) and put the drill in his mouth - never missed all night - with a dremel for the drill noise. Without the chair movement it loses a lot. I've use the dentist figure in many scenes since then with the arm motion for slashing. The patient was my fist figure - chickenwire- and he has been tortured in multple ways over the years.
That's why it's one of my favorite photos, it triggers alot of memories over a lot of years.


----------



## BeaconSamurai

I cannot tell you why I like this photo, I just do.


----------



## Tumblindice

Daylight shot of my angel.


----------



## hallorenescene

beacon, maybe you like it because of the lighting, or maybe you like it because that is one freaking awesome prop you built there.
td, your angel is sweet. one of my fave things is collecting angels


----------



## purpleferrets3

A few of my favorites

View attachment 17344


----------



## Brimstonewitch

misterhalloween said:


> Even SPAZ enjoys the holiday !!!


LOL My cat's would have had a FIT with that around their necks. Although.....*thinks to self*...it could be a good way of tormenting them back....


----------



## hallorenescene

purple, your lighting in the cat picture is very pretty. the skelly one is so sweet. but i love the wolf one the best.


----------



## kingwood asylum

This is one of my fiance and his latest creation, one of the columns he made for the entrance to our haunt. It is foam!


----------



## talkingcatblues

BeaconSamurai, that photo is awesome! What a great prop and what a good shot of it! 

Hallowzeve, I agree with Marie Roget - that picture has a wonderful feel somehow of the sense of trick or treating; the excitement of going up to houses that have been transformed and the idea of every place holding something different in store - it's really beautiful and inviting.

Purpleferrets, I like your cat! It has the same "ugh, humans" look that my cat gets sometimes. And your werewolf cracks me up - I love the way you have him set up looking around the pumpkin. It gives a sense of surprise, like he must have just jumped up from behind the fence. Really perfect.


----------



## Si-cotik

Is it a real cat? maybe I missed that post somewhere!? me and my stupid brain...lol


----------



## talkingcatblues

Si-cotik said:


> Is it a real cat? maybe I missed that post somewhere!? me and my stupid brain...lol


I mean that Purple's display cat (stuffed?) -



purpleferrets3 said:


> View attachment 17344


has the same "What is wrong with you people?!" look that my real one often gets.


----------



## Forever Haunting

kingwood asylum said:


> This is one of my fiance and his latest creation, one of the columns he made for the entrance to our haunt. It is foam!


Very nice column. Very realistic.


----------



## purpleferrets3

Thanks everyone! The cat isnt real but he sure looks real. When I first got him I kept thinking it was one of my furkids on the counter lol! Really messed with me. 
Heres another one with my kitty Salem. Can you guess which one is real?
View attachment 17350


----------



## Xane

Clearly the one on the left is fake, it isn't nearly clawful or angry enough to be a true feline.


----------



## Si-cotik

beautiful kitty!!!!

I want the grinch on the floor!!! lol


----------



## kingwood asylum

Forever Haunting said:


> Very nice column. Very realistic.


Thanks you should see the other one. It has a foam plaque made with letters from Michaels and was painted with rust paint from BrutalRust.com. People are so freaked when we just pick it up and move it lol. Then we put a huge arched sign on top of them both that said Kingwood Asylum (also letters from Michaels) screwed into pvc piping. Again all painted with the rust paint. So realistic. I think you can see them in photos on our photostream. http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingwoodasylum/


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Soo many outstanding photos. I'm loving this thread. Kymmm....I don't even have words to express how much I love this one. Perhaps beautiful and haunting



Kymmm said:


> Nice pictures everyone!! I love seeing how we all express ourselves differently!! Here is my favorite picture from last year..


----------



## GobbyGruesome

ˆI agree - all the photos here are amazing. But I let out an involuntary "Oh WOW!" when I saw that photo from Kymmm. No way to improve on that scene.


----------



## Bforeverknight

*halloween photos from last year*

some pics of 2010


----------



## hallorenescene

before, you have some nice props there. i love the ground breaker. i've seen him before and maybe some day. anyway, your little guy costumed up as the night before Christmas character is very cute. nice all around job


----------



## Bforeverknight

Thanks Hallo for your kind comments, as with everyone here Halloween is a work in progress and some years are kinder than others, but I do love my Jack the Pumpkin King he is the inspirationn, for each years haunt.


----------



## Guest

*Spirits in the night*

Part of my graveyard scene from my first year.


----------



## Blumpkin

misterhalloween said:


> Part of my graveyard scene from my first year.


That is a great shot. It really sets the mood.


----------



## His and Hearse

purpleferrets3 said:


> A few of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 17344


I really like this one! Nice lighting!


----------



## MacabreRob

My witch on her maiden Halloween, back in 2008









The witch last year after her makeover









My ground burster being kept from over-bursting









Eddie the scarecrow, clearly up to no good...


----------



## Ophelia

misterhalloween, I have a similar photo from my first(hmmm...maybe second) year of outdoor decorating. Let's see if I can figure out this image posting thing...










This is my favorite from last year:









Neither are properly in focus, though I think it really works for the first one.
Ophelia


----------



## tinafromidaho




----------



## 22606

MacabreRob said:


> Eddie the scarecrow, clearly up to no good...


I love this

Very cool photos, everyone


----------



## Red

tinafromidaho said:


>


Reminds me of the skeleton dance! Awesome display !


----------



## Guest

Wow both great pics ! Love the spirit ! Being out of focus gives it an ethereal look !


----------



## kallie

Ophelia said:


> misterhalloween, I have a similar photo from my first(hmmm...maybe second) year of outdoor decorating. Let's see if I can figure out this image posting thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither are properly in focus, though I think it really works for the first one.
> Ophelia


I love that you've got your front window open and in the distance you can see the hanged skelly.


----------



## Guest

*My friend Sally*

I think this effect came out awesome and I wasn't even trying lol !!


----------



## Ophelia

How funny! I wore that same costume last year. None of my pics had a cool effect like that, though. The only real pic I have of it is my avatar, with my little bat as my familiar.

Ophelia


----------



## hallorenescene

mister, i love that photo. i have a crashed witch i took a pic of, and that same effect happened.


----------



## Rania

Kymmm said:


> So many wonderful pictures!!! And great set up ideas too! Keep posting!!!












This thread is so full of win. I am just beside myself with all you talented people. Creepyhomemaker, this picture gets me on a very deep level and i think it is absolutely brilliant! I have a shed at my haunt and i found this picture last year on Pinterest, wanted to re-create it but my producer wanted to do a torture shed instead. But this year i am absolutely stealing your idea. You are very talented!


----------



## OctoberDream

I have a few favorite photos. I just can't pick one.


----------



## stick

Red said:


> Hey everyone! I've been kind of a ghost on here lately, but I'm pretty much back in full-throtle now  So, to get the severed head rolling, I decided to make a thread dedicated to your favorite halloween-related photo you have taken of your haunt, decorations, family, pets, ect! Also, if you have any photos that are spooky or paranormal, feel free to post those also!
> 
> Here's mine:


I missed this last year and when I looked at it today for the first time and the very first picture is my dog Woodrow and his very first Halloween party. Thanks Red

My best one of my yard would be this one.


----------



## DoctorGrim

There are so many great shots in this tread.

Here's a few of my favourites of 2011


----------



## Rania

Love it!!!


----------



## Rania

I guess i should post some huh. These are obviously from last year.


----------



## mamadada

rania. how did make that hanging whit ghost? is that a projection?


----------



## Rania

It is a Flying Crank Ghost from www.ghostbuilders.com

Very well made! HIGHLY recommended! I lit it with a long-throw UV light called a Wildfire. I rented the light from a local lighting company but you could just use regular black lights.


----------



## witchy46

WOW!!! you guys are amazing!!! I wish I was that talented!!!!


----------



## moony_1

I don't have many pics on this computer, so I dragged these mobile ones from FB to add to this thread  here are a couple of my pumpkins (funkins) from last year (SOA and the logo for the radio station my hubs works at: I got 100$ for carving this for them!) 
my boys wanted super hero costumes soooo badly (much to my chagrin, but I caved haha) anyway. enjoy!


----------



## osenator




----------



## osenator




----------



## Guest

Poor little thing.If you look close her dog stayed at her feet ! Taken in a hospital.


----------



## Guest

One of my all time favorites !!


----------



## Kymmm

Thank you everyone for the wonderful compliments on my Hearse pic from 2010. A neighbor came by and took that for me. There are so many great shots on this thread! 
Here are a couple of my favs from 2011. Not as good as the hearse cause I actually took these.. lol


----------



## hallorenescene

okay everyone, there are some fabulous pictures here. kudos to all
moony, your tot'ers are adorable


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## Kymmm

hallorenescene said:


> moony, your tot'ers are adorable


Ditto!!!!!


----------



## skullnbones

moony_1 said:


> View attachment 116308
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have many pics on this computer, so I dragged these mobile ones from FB to add to this thread  here are a couple of my pumpkins (funkins) from last year (SOA and the logo for the radio station my hubs works at: I got 100$ for carving this for them!)
> my boys wanted super hero costumes soooo badly (much to my chagrin, but I caved haha) anyway. enjoy!



LOVE the SOA pumpkin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moony_1

Tumblindice said:


>


Looks awesome! And I'm glad to see we aren't the only ones who get snow too! Since we've been in this place we've had no snow! A miracle! Haha *knock on wood*


----------



## moony_1

Aww thanks for the compliments (on the kids Hallorenescene and Kymmm) an for the pumpkin! We are hue fans of SOA in this house so it was so fitting (and it's still halloweenish) as for my kids: they're cute, but believe me thy really can be monsters!


----------



## kittyvibe

So far its a tossup for me


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*kittyvibe that is an awesome photo. Everyone has posted such great photos Im going to have to figure out which is my favorite photo and post here soon. Everyone has such great pics!*


----------



## Hilda

HOLY MOLY! I love all the pictures!!

Here's my favorite few from ours...


----------



## Halstaff

Last year I added a couple of black light scenes to my haunt. My favorite was my drinking pirate. In addition to having water run from the bottle, one of the lobsters is animated and there is a triggered pneumatic eel that's hiding in the lower right side.


----------



## hallorenescene

kitty, i didn't realize you had so many blow molds. that's really nice. 
moony, your's makes me shiver. still, it's a good job. 
hal, nice use of lights. very pretty
hilda, as always, sweet


----------



## moony_1

Everyone is making me want blow molds!!! They look amazing lit up! Kittyvibe love your mermaid costume!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

moony, come on over and join our blow mold group, we would love to have you. a little insentive, and somewhere to boast when you get your first one.


----------



## Spider Rider

So kittyvibe, I have called Greenpeace to come set your mermaid free from her net! I posted one pic from 2 years ago so here is my favorite from last year. My attempt at a bayou cemetery with Spanish moss from Florida. The Ratt Witch Sisters moved in and prepared some swamp brew for the season.


----------



## Paint It Black

Spider Rider, I have always loved that spooky moss that hangs down on the trees in Florida. You can buy that stuff??


----------



## hallorenescene

spider rider, nice like always


----------



## Spider Rider

Thank you hallorenscene. @Paint It Black- Yeah buy the living stuff but be sure to spray it for bugs when it comes. I bought from these guys, http://www.floridaspanishmoss.com/ and here is some great info, http://www.spanishmossdirect.com/

I tried to keep it alive but our winter was too cold. Maybe you would have better luck in San Diego.


----------



## Paint It Black

Spider rider, Thanks for the info on the moss. I never knew!!!


----------



## Guest

Paint It Black said:


> Spider Rider, I have always loved that spooky moss that hangs down on the trees in Florida. You can buy that stuff??


Dollar Tree sells it also in their craft section ! Saw some today.


----------



## kittyvibe

I just adore this thread, each posting is just a right click save for me and future desktop photos.  

Im going to have to get Halstaff to share some knowledge with me on hacking into the Billy Bass for the pirates scene.  I just love the blacklight stuff. I have a rum drinking pirate too but it was hard to see that feature, any tips to make that pop>?

Hallo, I have a bunch more blowmolds, hehe, just was keeping it a pumpkin theme out front. Have some xmas ones too. 

moony, the mermaid was my cousin, I couldnt believe how well she blended into the scene, she even scared me a few times when she would move, lol. 

Spider, I hate the spanish moss that grows on my trees, Id be happy to send it all to you! lol. (I live in FL), the bugs to be careful of are chiggers, owchy!

I just love everyones style!


----------



## 22606

The new additions to the thread are wonderful


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Not the best pic, crappy point and shoot camera, the yard isn't even done (you can see people still carving in the foreground to the left), taken at our carving party in 2010, but this one captures everything we're about. A father walking hand in hand with his kid: too afraid to go alone, yet not so scary there's tears. 











It's a scene I get to see often, but rarely get pics (I'm too busy to take pics on Halloween night.)


----------



## Hilda

Unorthodox, I LOVE your photo!!!  A great capture of the Halloween spirit!!!!


----------



## Halstaff

Kittyvibe, I haven't hacked the Billy Bass but have done a couple of the Skeleton Fish by the same company. Check out my video - 



I've been playing around with black light additives for the water and will be using Atomic Glow http://www.stevespanglerscience.com/product/atomic-glow/ which I've heard good things about.


----------



## Paint It Black

Unorthodox, Love your photo. It reminds me of me with my step-son when he was younger. We loved to go through the Spirit store, but he would hold onto me the whole time!!! Oh, good times!!


----------



## hallorenescene

unorth, you always have a nice haunt, and family pics that are touching.


----------



## 22606

That is an excellent photo, UnOrthodOx.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

This is my all time favorite Halloween party picture! My husband being goofy, but I love the effect from the camera.


----------



## 22606

That's cool, Sublime Nightmare


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah sublime, that is a cool picture


----------



## moony_1

hallorenescene said:


> moony, come on over and join our blow mold group, we would love to have you. a little insentive, and somewhere to boast when you get your first one.


Thanks! I'll definitely have to! Ive been keeping my eyes peeled!!! I can't wait for my first find!


----------



## kittyvibe

Halstaff, your fish is awesome, Im not able to use the same method you used, but am now looking for the skelly fish hehe. The blacklight additives, anything in red yellow, or orange?


----------



## Kev730

my Favorite Picture


----------



## 22606

How did you get ahold of my bed?! Is that a _real_ coffin, or do my eyes deceive me? Excellent picture, Kev.


----------



## Kev730

No mind games here, this is a real casket. I borrow it from my neighbor. He said he originall purchased it new. My favorite part is the dent in it. As of now we put a lady vampire in it. You can see her in the picture hanging.out.


----------



## 22606

It's awesome that your neighbor loans it to you for Halloween. I'd love to get a real one in black sometime, but I suppose that the nonfunctional wooden one (basically just a front) will have to work for now


----------



## diggerc

http://img.ezinemark.com/imagemanag...4-22-33-55-5-the-spectre-of-newby-church.jpeghttp://1.bp.blogspot.com/_G2qK5WT2rMY/S_sNG5NE8RI/AAAAAAAAAAM/1LmrF-tozHk/s1600/brownlady.gifhttp://0.tqn.com/d/paranormal/1/0/5/B/ghost_on_stairs_lg.jpg


----------



## Kymmm

diggerc, those pics are very cool! They really have an eerie vibe to them.. I like!


----------



## ghostuponthefloor

diggerc, awesome photos. I especially like the second one with the (is that snow?)


----------



## HauntedHorror

Here are a few of my favorite photos I've taken:

Pet pics:

Ginger and Fabian
(RIP)











Pooch (RIP)










Bianca and Harlequin:











Roxy (she doesn't need a costume!)









Cemetery photos:











This statue is called "Eternal Silence" 











Decorations photos:


From my Bioshock themed party-


















This photo is really simple but for some reason I always liked it:


----------



## Scatterbrains




----------



## osenator

some more of my fav of 2011


----------



## Guest

A friend asked me to set up in her yard for a party ! I saw this picture later and noticed the spirit orbs in it !! They were probably tring to figure out what the heck I was doing !!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*oooooooooooh I just love this thread! Love looking at everyones stuff!  All the pictures look simply fabulous!!!!! You guys do some fabulous work I must say*


----------



## NOWHINING

dang it, i need a picture to post! these are wonderful pictures, i must say.


----------



## matrixmom

Holy toledo! Real coffin???? I bet some people never came close to your home.....



Kev730 said:


> my Favorite Picture
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116982


----------



## PopfulMail

Great pics everyone... some truly amazing stuff!!!

I've been lurking for a few years now and have never really contributed anything so figured I might as well get off my rear and get hip to posting. Here are a few of my favorites shots from last season.








Classic decorations








A backyard spook








Some signage I made for the house








The wife before our trip to the Pumpkin Festival


----------



## GhostTown

Love the finger nails..... that'll be a must for my wife this October.


----------



## RedSonja

this is probably my faves so far, but there are many!...


----------



## 22606

Those are phenomenal, diggerc.

HauntedHorror, great pictures. Sorry about the loss of some of your furry friends.

Awesome shot, Scatterbrains.

Cool photos, osenator. I love the guy in the third one down

Nice setup, misterhalloween.

Those are neat, PopfulMail. Sweet nails that the wife has got going

Excellent contributions, RedSonja.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! i got behind on my viewings, so i just want to say...some real choice photos here. very impressive


----------



## OctoberDream

PopfulMail said:


> Great pics everyone... some truly amazing stuff!!!
> 
> View attachment 117033
> 
> The wife before our trip to the Pumpkin Festival


Popfulmail
Tell your wife I am really digging her nails. Great Pics


----------



## spookyone

zombygurl said:


> View attachment 16947
> the butcher shop last year


ooooooooooomg this is my 2 fav. things HALLOWEEN AND COOK OUTS!!!!!! freaking awsome ( hope it is okay if i do one in my garage plz plz plz plz plz )


----------



## diggerc

ghostuponthefloor said:


> diggerc, ........ (is that snow?)


Yup It snowed last year The Saturday before Halloween. Unusual for NJ.
See the story
http://madison.patch.com/topics/Snow+Before+Halloween


----------



## Rania

diggerc said:


> Yup It snowed last year The Saturday before Halloween. Unusual for NJ.
> See the story
> http://madison.patch.com/topics/Snow+Before+Halloween


I will never forget that storm! I am in MD and we got it bad. That snow ruined my first layer of spiderweb!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, snow, wind, lots of rain. why can't mother nature be kind to haunters. sorry you guys luck was bad


----------



## Guest

Sunset October 31st 2011.Unretouched photo.Tell me.What is it you see ????


----------



## stick

Cool picture of a skull in the clouds.


----------



## PopfulMail

misterhalloween said:


> Sunset October 31st 2011.Unretouched photo.Tell me.What is it you see ????



That pic is great... Here's what I'm seeing...hahaha


----------



## MissMandy

Rania said:


>



This is really cool. How did you do it?


This is my fave from last year


----------



## 22606

PopfulMail said:


> That pic is great... Here's what I'm seeing...hahaha
> View attachment 117283


Nice work, Sherlock, but you somehow forgot the ogre/troll by the tree next to the power line











Great picture of zee vitch, MissMandy.


----------



## PopfulMail

Hahha..... I saw him after I had already posted my edit. This is how I picture him though.. more of an alien


----------



## amandaggogo

My baby brother on his first halloween, he was not too pleased with being a pumpkin. We made him a spider the following year though and he loved it.


----------



## 22606

PopfulMail said:


> Hahha..... I saw him after I had already posted my edit. This is how I picture him though.. more of an alien


It's like one of those ink blot tests... Everyone sees something different



amandaggogo said:


> My baby brother on his first halloween, he was not too pleased with being a pumpkin. We made him a spider the following year though and he loved it.


You're not kidding Cute picture, amandaggogo.


----------



## hallorenescene

misterhalloween, that is a very cool picture. i don't know how to outline, or i would show you it is in the third picture an open mouth, a ^ nose, 2 squat eyes, and blond hair. then i look at the others pictures, and i can see that too.
mandy, is that a witches mask? i love it, and your witchy pool is very nice too.
oh amanda, whjat a cutie. yeah, it looks like he's all pumpkinned out


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> mandy, is that a witches mask? i love it, and your witchy pool is very nice too.



Yes, it's a mask. I wish I could take credit for that fog filled pool, but it's not mine. Someone else on here posted it and I was asking a question about it


----------



## connerleblanc

This picture was from last years haunt.


----------



## hallorenescene

looks like fun conner


----------



## krnlmustrd

I like how scared this little girl looks, clutching her mom. Mwahahaha...


----------



## Kymmm

^^^ Cute! Holding on for dear life... lol Love it!


----------



## 22606

Nice contributions. Both of those are fun pictures. No one looks remotely afraid of the clown in the first, whereas the girl in the second _more_ than makes up for the lack of fear


----------



## hallorenescene

krn, that is a good picture. as far as fear, i don't know how that mom could walk. lol. that kid was hanging on for dear life.


----------



## Crunch

Marie Roget said:


> Such great pics- really enjoy getting a look at everyone's All Hallows style!!
> 
> Here are 3 of our old faves:
> 2002- my zombie daughter rockin' the front yard treats table:
> View attachment 16902


I hope she knows where those devil horns come from. Or uses it properly.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

These are my two favorite pics from our 2010 Raven's Claw Cemetery


----------



## 22606

Both are great pictures, Johnny Appleseed.


----------



## nhh

All of the photos are great. I love seeing other haunts...

Here are a couple of mine. From 2010
















From 2011 - part of our pumpkin patch


----------



## 22606

The first is very cool. The second photo is amazing, nhh. The third had me laughing


----------



## hallorenescene

those are both great photos johnny. i love your candles
nhh, your's are good too. nice gargoyle


----------



## frenchy

Red said:


> Hey everyone! I've been kind of a ghost on here lately, but I'm pretty much back in full-throtle now  So, to get the severed head rolling, I decided to make a thread dedicated to your favorite halloween-related photo you have taken of your haunt, decorations, family, pets, ect! Also, if you have any photos that are spooky or paranormal, feel free to post those also!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see lots of pictures on this thread soon


Good lord he (she) a beauty ! how old ? we have 2 here and one looks like yours


----------



## stick

frenchy said:


> Good lord he (she) a beauty ! how old ? we have 2 here and one looks like yours


Woodrow was 10 months old in that picture, he will be 5 years old in December.


----------



## Spider Rider

Some great haunts here. Hey nhh, I am trying to get a strong purple light into my haunt and was wondering what you use in yours. Is it Darklights?


----------



## nhh

Spider Rider said:


> Some great haunts here. Hey nhh, I am trying to get a strong purple light into my haunt and was wondering what you use in yours. Is it Darklights?


It's actually those tiny clip on LEDs, I used the blue one and it's pretty close to the display. I think I had a red one pointing that was too but, a bit further out. I had some cheap garden edging that was gothic looking. I placed that all around for a short fence and was able to clip a bunch of those little lights on so I had cheap lighting.


----------



## diggerc

I'm really digg'n these pictures.


----------



## acfink

PopfulMail said:


> That pic is great... Here's what I'm seeing...hahaha
> View attachment 117283


WOW good eye. 

Great Pic MisterHalloween - what a cool pic to take specially on Halloween


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Wow these pictures are cool


----------



## diggerc




----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh digs, is that your daughter? that is one creepy picture. it's very good. we went to spooky world in minn and there was this chick there in the vampire mansion that followed me around looking at me like i might be lunch. she really creeped me out. she looked like your daughter. oh and your daughter is very pretty, i just don't want to run into her on halloween night.


----------



## Halloweenie1




----------



## 22606

Nice picture, diggerc. That is a great look. 

Being from somewhere without palm trees, it's kind of odd to see a _truly_ tropical Halloween setup, but I like it, Halloweenie1


----------



## moonwitchkitty

http://www.theholidayspot.com/halloween/
here is a neat link people may enjoy


----------



## Halloweenie1

Thanks!


----------



## hallorenescene

halloweenie, nice lighting and effects, yeah palm trees are different. but still, very cool


----------



## diggerc

hallorenescene said:


> oh my gosh digs, is that your daughter? that is one creepy picture. it's very good. we went to spooky world in minn and there was this chick there in the vampire mansion that followed me around looking at me like i might be lunch. she really creeped me out. she looked like your daughter. oh and your daughter is very pretty, i just don't want to run into her on halloween night.


Yup That is my girl I'm so proud.


----------



## skullnbones

my tomato cage ground breaker with a hedge shaker in it  every time the kids would get close it would rattle the fence. Easiest prop ever. The lighting turned out better this year too!


----------



## IowaGuy

Everyone has some Amazing attractions! I was gonna put "amazing" in all caps but I read in the rules that I shouldn't do that so I've modified to capping the first letter haha. This is exactly what I was looking for in a Halloween forum! Prop makers, hobbiest, 'crazies' like myself.


----------



## chili

Not very good pictures






but this was our ride last year.


----------



## IowaGuy

Pedal powered?


----------



## IowaGuy

Nvm, I feel stupid now


----------



## chili

No, Briggs and Stratton. My riding mower under there...Somewhere...
I did a thread last year called Ratrod Hearse.


----------



## dariusobells

some favs from my cemetery last year



My younger daughter as our gothic angel



My older daughter as "Lucy" She won't make it to the haunt this year she is busy becoming a mommy


----------



## Lady Wraith

I LOVE seeing all your pictures!! I WISH YOU ALL WERE MY NEIGHBORS!!!!!! Thank You for sharing!! Made my morning looking through them all!!


----------



## diggerc

chili said:


> No, Briggs and Stratton. My riding mower under there...Somewhere...
> I did a thread last year called Ratrod Hearse.


so you steer the Tractor. Are the front wheels off the ground or do they follow where you go like a shopping cart?


----------



## mystic manor

Great pictures from everyone. I echo Lady Wraith -- cool neighbors to have!


----------



## chili

Thanks for the interest. All of the bicycle wheels roll on the ground and freewheel. the front wheels turn just like you thought, like a shopping cart. The bats are bolted onto the wheel hubs and are stationary. We put small chem lites on the back of the bat wings to help lite the wheels a little so the bats would show up better, it worked very well. The utility light mounted on the front of the trailer facing up is a lightning light, after it got dark we had our own thunderstorm going down the street. I also built the polar express for christmas that was also run on my mower, i think my mower has more miles on the street than it does on the grass...lol


----------



## bwolcott

This is just one of my favorite photos from our yard haunt. It was taken in 2010 by the Press Democrat a local newspaper, it also made the cover along with a nice full page article.









If you would like to see more photos and videos check out our site at srhalloween.com


----------



## hallorenescene

bw, WOW!


----------



## 22606

Lots of great new additions to the thread.


----------



## bwolcott

Thanks hallorenescene


----------



## spookyone

NOWHINING said:


> dang it, i need a picture to post! these are wonderful pictures, i must say.


hey aint ya forgetting these pictures??? sooo glad im a camer freak hehehe these are from over the years and so far our fav!!!!!![ATTACH=CONFIG]123696[/ATTACH]


----------



## spookyone

bwolcott said:


> This is just one of my favorite photos from our yard haunt. It was taken in 2010 by the Press Democrat a local newspaper, it also made the cover along with a nice full page article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like to see more photos and videos check out our site at srhalloween.com


this is freaking awsome!!!! wow just makes me drool....


----------



## 22606

Excellent pictures, spookyone. The one with the Crypt Keeper had me laughing; looks like he is being scolded about his school assignment


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky, they were great pictures. the ghoul in the cemetary was pretty scarey


----------



## HalloweenHorrors

My home haunt, Halloween Horrors 2011


----------



## Bigscary105

this is my yard haunt in 2010, my 2012 should be better.


----------



## HalloweenHorrors

Very nice!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween horrors and big scary, 2 nice additions. you both have some nice sized props and very nicely set up.


----------



## osenator

Amazing pics, everyone! Please keep them coming!


----------



## 22606

HalloweenHorrors and bigscary105, excellent contributions to the thread.


----------



## frogkid11

Bigscary105 said:


> View attachment 123800
> View attachment 123801
> View attachment 123803
> View attachment 123804
> this is my yard haunt in 2010, my 2012 should be better.


I love your tombstones - do you make them yourself? There are a few that are quite ornate...do you have any tips for a newbie?


----------



## goosta

One of my favorites...from last year


----------



## 22606

That is awesome, goosta


----------



## Bigscary105

I wish I could say I did make them, but they were bought over the years, I am making some now, probably not as good but i am making an attempt


----------



## moonwitchkitty

oooh i love the led s in the birds eyes


----------



## Candee

Been awhile since I visited this thread. Glad I did. Great photos everyone


----------



## hallorenescene

goosta, creepy, eerie, and scary. just the way a ghoul likes


----------



## Coffin Joe




----------



## 22606

That is a great picture, Coffin Joe


----------



## thepropfinder

Heres my favorite halloween photo


----------



## hallorenescene

coffin jope, your cat is beautiful. such a beautiful shiny black fur. looks like he has an extreme opposite snuggling buddy


----------



## nicnacnikki

*creepy picture*

Every year I gather up my bravest friends and go out ghost hunting. We usually go to this old town in Spring, Texas. They have guided ghost tours, which I've been on a few times. But I always catch the most paranormal activity when its just me and a few friends. This picture was taken with my camera phone last October. Prior to me taking the picture , we were standing by an old funeral home that dates back to the late 1880s. We were hearing some strange tapping sounds and the pigeons that were caged near the house were going crazy. My friends were begging to leave BC they were getting creeped out so I took a quick picture of my boyfriend standing in front of where the noises were coming from. And got this.


----------



## sumrtym

So, spookyone, I see you actually own the purple w/ green face light up tree with moving hands. I actually need to sell one myself.


----------



## hallorenescene

nicnac, that is a great photo, a ghost tour would be fun, but i could see where you would get more interaction just a few friends. you should post this picture in the paranormal thread. very cool.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I would say this is my favorite photo. I've since then been divorce and that house had long been sold. Now I am married again and love my quaint haunt!


----------



## Arlita

This is one of my fovorite photo's I was dressed up as a Saloon gir.


----------



## badgirl

:d ghouls night out


----------



## moonwitchkitty

that is soo cool


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Coffin Joe said:


>


awww i love the kitty, he wants to decorate too so cute


----------



## hallorenescene

mistress, that house says fall and halloween all at once. beautiful
arlita, that picture is awesome. it looks so ghostly and creepy and beautiful. you look very pretty
bad girl, looks like girls night out. witches tea party maybe?


----------



## badgirl

hallorenescene said:


> mistress, that house says fall and halloween all at once. beautiful
> arlita, that picture is awesome. it looks so ghostly and creepy and beautiful. you look very pretty
> bad girl, looks like girls night out. witches tea party maybe?


Yes. There are more pics in my albums. 20 witches last year!


----------



## midnightterror

This was last year I'm in the middle and both of my sisters doing what we do best...scare them all!!!


----------



## mariposa0283

Red said:


> Hey everyone! I've been kind of a ghost on here lately, but I'm pretty much back in full-throtle now  So, to get the severed head rolling, I decided to make a thread dedicated to your favorite halloween-related photo you have taken of your haunt, decorations, family, pets, ect! Also, if you have any photos that are spooky or paranormal, feel free to post those also!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see lots of pictures on this thread soon


i didnt get any pics of my decorations last year, but i wanted to say your dog is adorable. got my very own long haired dapple dachshund, not sure what im gonna throw him in this year for halloween but im sure it'll be cute.


----------



## Dark Passenger

The Cheshire Cat, the only survivor of Malice's mad killing spree last Halloween.


----------



## Trinity1

nicnacnikki said:


> Every year I gather up my bravest friends and go out ghost hunting. We usually go to this old town in Spring, Texas. They have guided ghost tours, which I've been on a few times. But I always catch the most paranormal activity when its just me and a few friends. This picture was taken with my camera phone last October. Prior to me taking the picture , we were standing by an old funeral home that dates back to the late 1880s. We were hearing some strange tapping sounds and the pigeons that were caged near the house were going crazy. My friends were begging to leave BC they were getting creeped out so I took a quick picture of my boyfriend standing in front of where the noises were coming from. And got this.


I hate to say it...but looks like a ghost app or photoshop to me. Look at the pixelation....not sure why people try to pull this stuff off anymore.


----------



## Trinity1

bwolcott said:


> This is just one of my favorite photos from our yard haunt. It was taken in 2010 by the Press Democrat a local newspaper, it also made the cover along with a nice full page article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like to see more photos and videos check out our site at srhalloween.com


That looks INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## spookyone

Garthgoyle said:


> Excellent pictures, spookyone. The one with the Crypt Keeper had me laughing; looks like he is being scolded about his school assignment


hahaha yeahhh i never looked at it that way it was taken on my honeymoon we went the wax musume LOVE IT !!!!!!! i even got pic of count n others hehehe


----------



## spookyone

sumrtym said:


> So, spookyone, I see you actually own the purple w/ green face light up tree with moving hands. I actually need to sell one myself.


yessssssss and i love it nowhinning has one too that pic was taking in her yard btw i still have mine n love to have more but no luck finding any and i need to see about replacing the fuses cuz it wont light up =(


----------



## spookyone

badgirl said:


> View attachment 124268
> :d ghouls night out


hahah that is sooo cute!!!!


----------



## theundeadofnight

HalloweenHorrors said:


> My home haunt, Halloween Horrors 2011
> View attachment 123799


 Great looking scene .


----------



## hallorenescene

midnight, you guys all look great. i like your decor too.
dark, the chesire cat indeed. would be interesting to see more of the costume.


----------



## Paint It Black

We took this photo on our trip last weekend on a bridge in Central Park, NY.


----------



## 22606

Love that, Paint It Black. I have never seen anything quite like it before.


----------



## Paint It Black

I think it could make a good greeting card too.


----------



## aero4ever

This is one of my dogs (she even fetches the paper every morning!)


----------



## NOWHINING

that was funny. I like the idea of that. ahhahahahha




Garthgoyle said:


> Excellent pictures, spookyone. The one with the Crypt Keeper had me laughing; looks like he is being scolded about his school assignment


----------



## NOWHINING

our Aunt as the Screaming Banshee



hallorenescene said:


> spooky, they were great pictures. the ghoul in the cemetary was pretty scarey


----------



## NOWHINING

get with us! (spookyone and me) we would love to have another one



sumrtym said:


> So, spookyone, I see you actually own the purple w/ green face light up tree with moving hands. I actually need to sell one myself.


----------



## GhostTown

Most of you have seen my stuff a million times, but I haven't posted any photos in this thread so I'm gonna.


----------



## hallorenescene

paint, that is a really nice picture. wow, and i think it would make a good postcard too.
ghost town, your haunt is wonderful. i like all the pumpkin faces, and your pumpkin rot is tops


----------



## 22606

aero4ever said:


> This is one of my dogs (she even fetches the paper every morning!)
> 
> View attachment 125362


Ever seen the film _House_? That is a _perfect_ reenactment 


GhostTown, excellent photos.


----------



## osenator

Love your pics, GhostTown. Some amazing Pumkin Rots... Do you think I can use some Micheals big pumkins in similar use? I suck at papier mache.


----------



## MrNightmare

This was one of my favorite shots from last year:









This is a great Thread! Lots of good pics here!


----------



## hallorenescene

mr nightmare, i can see why that is your favorite shot.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wow Love that picture nightmare


----------



## BillyBones

This is from our Village, I think it would look great life size in a haunt


----------



## 22606

Awesome picture, Mr. Nightmare.



BillyBones said:


> This is from our Village, I think it would look great life size in a haunt


Very cool, Billy. I am inclined to agree


----------



## hallorenescene

i agree billy, that would be a great scene lifesize


----------



## witchy46

OMGDan said:


> This is the first day i've been back on here since halloween as i'm starting to get the fever again, and this is REALLY helping me.
> 
> Makes me sad at the same time tho because i can't wait
> 
> this is what gives me that warm feeling inside about last halloween


I luv Pumpkins, they are soo cool!! Definitely puts me in the mood!!


----------



## darthrott

Here are just a few of my favorites from the past few years


----------



## darthrott

Here are just a few of my favorites from the past few years
View attachment 227786


----------



## hallorenescene

darthrott, those are some very cool props. my fave is your Frankie. you know that one on the far left, it looks real. pinch it, I bet it yells. lol. joking aside, you look great too.


----------



## osenator

one of many... I got lots of gems this year... new camera helps.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

This one is old(2009) but I love it. 










This my favorite from this year.


----------



## Curve82

The entranceway to my apartment.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

Curve82 said:


> View attachment 227963
> 
> 
> The entranceway to my apartment.


Is that inside or outside of your apartment?


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, looks great.
yardhaunt, a couple worth posting.
curve, looks wicked.


----------



## roach

Photo of our pumpkins top one is what I carved and bottom one is my older son wanted his own is 5yrs... 









Part of my cemetery love that picture


----------



## hallorenescene

roach, thoseare some fine pumpkins. yours is well carved and delightful. your sons is cute as the dickens.


----------



## Melanormal

I've always loved this picture of the time when my husband and God chose the same pumpkin at the same time. lol


----------



## cmerli

I am not sure this is my favorite prop but it is a nice picture.


----------



## boo who?

Vroom! Vroom!


----------



## GiggleingGhost

Nice thread!! Here is my favorite for this year because of my party! 

I love what a secret person from HF sent me!!!! Bless your soul! 








And this one! Lol.








Great thread Red! Thanks . . . GiggleingGhost


----------



## GiggleingGhost

boo who? said:


> Vroom! Vroom!
> View attachment 228113


Great pic!!! Lolol . . . Vroom vroom!!

GiggleingGhost


----------



## hallorenescene

melan, very interesting observation. wonderful picture.
cmerili, that is a nice picture. 
boowho? vroom vroom, I love that picture
giggling ghost, you have a lot of cute things. that is a great picture


----------



## roach

Here's my new favorite from Halloween night


----------



## booswife02

I only had my phone for pics this year


----------



## hallorenescene

roach, I agree, that is a very nice photo.
booswife, nice pics. I love the specter one. I see you have the granden road bride. she looks very cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Me and my reaper .


----------



## Saki.Girl

And my stone from terra


----------



## The Red Hallows

Flying hats, a pumpkin scarecrow, a cemetery in the background and the moon.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is a wonderful picture of you. you look so pretty. and your second picture is very nice too.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

My fave from this year!


----------



## Skeletoncrew

Wonderful photos!! 

My favorite pic of the night would be the one where my two daughters are handing out candy under a hanging skeleton having fun talking to the kids and in the background there was a very cute little girl giving skellie dog some love.


----------



## hallorenescene

nightfisher, is that a real spider. cool picture other than that. shivers
skeleton crew. that is a very nice picture.


----------



## amyml

I love this photo for a couple of reasons. One, this was the entrance of the house, so this dude was our greeter. Two, he makes me laugh. And three, you can see the gorilla tape has rolled out from behind the crates. I had gorilla tape, packing tape, a ball of twine, and various tools for quick repairs hidden behind that crate.


----------



## hallorenescene

amy, I like the picture because the props and set up are nice. and I love the lighting


----------

